# PRESCRIBE II Seitenzuornung



## Gudy (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,
hat schonmal jemand mit PRESCRIBE II gearbeitet?
Ich müsste damit sagen drucke seite eins auf schacht eins udn drucke seite 2 auf schacht 2. 


THX


----------



## sommer75 (1. März 2005)

Hallo Gudy,

dieses Thema interessiert mich auch, es wäre nett wenn du deine Erfahrungen mit Prescribe 
posten würdest.
Mein Problem z.B:Formular mit Formmaker erstellt und in den Drucker geladen, soweit funktioniert alles wunderbar kann das Formular auch per Makro aufrufen (Emulation PCL6)
nun zum Problem ich benötige aber die Emulation IBM Proprinter und wenn ich diese aktiviere wir das Logo in dem Formular nicht mehr korrekt dargestellt.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Tobias K. (1. März 2005)

moin


@Gudy
Was willst du denn genau wissen?
Ich denke nciht das du nur wissen möchtest ob da schon jemand mit gearbeitet hat.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

